

A tutorial on de-anonymizing data published by Lending Club - randomwalker
http://33bits.org/2008/11/12/57/

======
randomwalker
This is from a few months ago, but in the light of the news about Mint
considering selling anonymized customer data, I thought it might be useful as
a cautionary tale.

